# Modified Sweets



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm not crazy about 3 Muskateers bars.  But we had a bunch left over from Holloween and I just couldn't resist having a couple over the past week.  I was a good boy and didn't eat many.

Unfortunately, I tried something sinful and it tasted even better than it had in my mind's test mouth.  I took some very good, seedless rasberry jam, and layered it over the top of the candy bar.  The chocolate and rasperry flavors blended into a complimentary and complex flavor that accentuated the best of both.  I was truly in culinary heaven.  It was even better than my all time favorite, the Caramello.  It blew away any candy confection I have ever had.  Cheep chocolate and seedless raspberry jam.  Whoda thunk it?    

It wasn't like a blending fo flavors, but rather, it was the individual flavors bursting like a fireworks finale, with each shell following imperceptably close behind the other, until the experience was complete.  it was amazing.

Well, now that just did it.  I'm going to have to learn how to make chocolate nougat, so that I can chill it, top it with a frozen chunk of raspberry jam, and coat the whole thing in either melted milk chocolate, or better yet, some semi-sweet chocolate shell.

I just know I'm going to regret this.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North :twisted:


----------



## debthecook (Nov 12, 2004)

Deep Fried Mars Bars

1/2 cup flour
Dash salt
1 tbs sugar
1 egg separated
1/4 cup milk
1 tbs melted butter
Mars Bars

Sift flour, salt and sugar. In blender or processor, blend egg yolk, milk and butter until smooth. Stir in flour mixture. Makes 1 cup batter.
Cover and refrigerate batter 2 hours. Refrigerate Mars Bars 1 hour.
When ready to cook, heat some oil in a heavy deep skillet. Beat egg white to soft peaks and fold in chilled batter. Remove wrapper from Mars Bar, dip bar into batter and fry until golden, 1 to 2 minutes on each side. Let cool for a while before eating.


----------



## MJ (Nov 12, 2004)

Deep fried Oreo cookies 
Pancake flour 
Milk 
Cooking oil 
Eggs 

Measure out 1 cup of pancake flour. Add one egg into your pancake flour. Add in one cup of milk. 
Next add in two teaspoons of cooking oil into your batter. 
Stir your pancake batter until all ingredients are well mixed. 
Next, fill up a saucepan with enough oil to cover your Oreo cookies when you dip them in. Preheat the oil to 375 degrees Fahrenheit. 
Now it's time to dip your Oreo cookies into the pancake batter and watch them swim in it while the oil is preheating. 
Carefully release your soaking Oreo captives into the hot oil. If you really aren't sure if the oil is hot enough before you put the cookies in, just let a few drops of the batter trickle from the spoon into the oil and see if they start frying. 
If you're still not convinced that the oil is hot enough, dip your finger in.  .  
The Oreos don't need to be in the oil for more than two minutes tops. Before they start burning, scoop the cookies out from the oil with a spatula, but let the excess oil drain first at the side of the saucepan. Then place the fried cookies onto a serviette-lined plate that will further absorb the oil.
http://fairy.mahdzan.com/story/189.asp
_________________


----------



## Catseye (Nov 12, 2004)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I'm not crazy about 3 Muskateers bars.  ... <snip> ... Well, now that just did it.  I'm going to have to learn how to make chocolate nougat, so that I can chill it, top it with a frozen chunk of raspberry jam, and coat the whole thing in either melted milk chocolate, or better yet, some semi-sweet chocolate shell.



Nougat, Schmougat.  You diss my 3M's, Weed Boy, then you 'n me have split the blanket forever.  My tastebuds first discovered the Three Musketeers when I was four years old, and I knew Nirvana.  In those days, 3M was shorter and fatter, and it had two indentations, so you could, as the magazine ads advised, split it into three parts to share with your buds.  Fat chance.  Oh, I've been lured away, briefly seduced by the likes of Nutrageous and Hershey's S'mores and other arrivistes, but I always, always come back to the Mighty 3M.  

And now you come along with your raspberry and your nougat, as though any concoction you, you poor amateur, could devise would even kiss the cloak of the incomparable 3M ... Bah!  For SHAME!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2004)

Methinks you might travel that line, you know the one that seperates genius form embicile.  I know I walk it, and depending on any given moment, you might see me on either side.

Oh by the way, I didn't say there was anything wrong with the 3M, must that it's not one of my fav's.  But with the rasberry added, it could become one.

And the rest of you guys;  Those recipes sound deadly good, and I do mean deadly. :twisted: 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2004)

And furthermore, what's with this weed boy stuff.  Heh heh.  That's weed man to you.  And I say bring it.  I got my cast iron, my gas stove.  I got my recipes.  In fact, I don't need no stinkin' recipes.  

Beat this one, cats-stepped-on- your-eye.

Grilled PBJ.  You want some o' this?

French Vanilla Ice Cream with melted 3M  drizzled over the top.

What's up with the cats-runny-eye now!  That's what I thought :twisted: 

Whoops!  Whoa, back up the truck.  No, Catseye.  I didn't mean it.  No, no, noooooo.  (sound of hissing cat and the purr of a well oiled motorcycle coupled with the groan of a fallen weed, blown by a melancholy wind through a dark alley).  Oh, (groan).  This isn't over yet.  You'd better hide in your litter box, cause I'll be back.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Audeo (Nov 13, 2004)

Goodweed, you crack me up!

I'm with you on the love of chocolate and raspberry.  I really do enjoy that particular combination.

I'm pretty sure I have a good nougat for you.....


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2004)

hersheys kisses are good as little dollops of chocolate. but even better when melted with a little butter and milk to make a chocolate sauce, which is then poured, with marshmallow sauce, over vanilla ice cream, and a few more halved kisses, and topped with whipped cream...


----------



## Audeo (Nov 13, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> hersheys kisses are good as little dollops of chocolate. but even better when melted with a little butter and milk to make a chocolate sauce, which is then poured, with marshmallow sauce, over vanilla ice cream, and a few more halved kisses, and topped with whipped cream...



WOW!  About how many calories would you peg that at??  Does sound scrumptuous, though!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 13, 2004)

I have just gained 10 pounds reading this!!! Along with those deep fried Mars & Oreos, I love deep fried Snickers & Milky Way. Goodweed, I'm not big on 3 Muskies either but the way you are describing this has me wanting to run to the stor right now! And bucky, that is just sinful! I wonder how the Hershey Hugs would be like that? Or even the Strawberries & Cream Hershey Kisses?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> buckytom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so many that you burn the extra calories up trying to figure it out, so it's actually a healthy dessert...lol.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 13, 2004)

Geez!  Well of course it does!!!

(Why didn't I realize that?)

You are ever the bright side of the day, bucky!  Thank you for that!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2004)

If you take Bucky's recipe, add just a touch of salt, and a hint of flour to thicken it, then you have hot fudge sauce.  And it is yummy.  Just make sure the butter is mixed in well.  

Put this stuff in a fondue pot and dip strawberries in it.  Why I think you could even dip a big toe in it and it would be tempting.  But IIIII'm not gonna eat it.  I'll use the strawberries thank you.


Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 13, 2004)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> If you take Bucky's recipe, add just a touch of salt, and a hint of flour to thicken it, then you have hot fudge sauce.  And it is yummy.  Just make sure the butter is mixed in well.
> 
> Put this stuff in a fondue pot and dip strawberries in it.  Why I think you could even dip a big toe in it and it would be tempting.  But IIIII'm not gonna eat it.  I'll use the strawberries thank you.
> 
> ...



Goodweed, if you don't put your foot in it, it isn't good!!! 

Ask Audeo and mudbug!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2004)

my foot is often in my mouth, so with fudgy toes, at least it'll taste good... much better than "toe cheese" anyway


----------



## Catseye (Nov 14, 2004)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> And furthermore, what's with this weed boy stuff.  Heh heh.  That's weed man to you.
> 
> Beat this one, cats-stepped-on- your-eye.
> 
> ...



Pax!  Okay, I'll confess.  The truth is, a schmier of raspberry essence on a 3M is the only possible way it could be improved, and I was jealous that you thought of it and I didn't.     I bow to your inspired brilliance, Mr. Goodweed.  Sir.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 14, 2004)

Catseye said:
			
		

> Pax!  Okay, I'll confess.  The truth is, a schmier of raspberry essence on a 3M is the only possible way it could be improved, and I was jealous that you thought of it and I didn't.     I bow to your inspired brilliance, Mr. Goodweed.  Sir.



And now I am the one humbled.  I am sometimes blessed with a bit of inspiration, but am not brilliant.  I enjoy good food, or even better, great food.  But all of us have a favorite flavor, something we are passionate about.  And I just happen to love things raspberry.  Couple that with a deep apreciation of chocolate (and I do have to admit that 3M's are mighty tasty), and the result is the chocolate-raspberry combination I mentioned.

Even though I dearly love Cadbury Chocolate, it doesn't have the right flavor to mix with raspberry.  It's too sweet, and has too much dairy flavor  for that purpose.  Now it would be great with strawberry.

Their's a candy store in California called See's.  They make wonderful variety of truffles, using Girahdeli Chocolate and their own recipes of fillings.  My favorites from them are the raspberry covered in dark chocolate, and the blueberry in milk chocolate.  But even they don't compare to the 3M with good seedless raspberry jam.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

